# 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win?



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

Got rear-ended this morning.
Other driver completely at fault.
We were at a stop light.
Light turned green...she whent before I did.
All damage is in the back, where the "good stuff" is. Also both rear quarterpanels buckled.
Gettig this fixed is going to be interesting...


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*

I'm sorry to hear about the accident... Hope everything turns out okay for you and the Eos.


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (EOSmage)*

Oh, your poor Eos! Sorry to hear about your accident. I hope you weren't hurt at all, and hopefully the damage is easy to fix.


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (Turbocrazy)*

OUCH! Hope you are ok. Sorry to see this. Not the first, though. There are pictures in the forum of another one wrecked. I've been watching all drivers in the rear view since this car is smaller than my 4Runner. I hope they do a good job on the repair and is easy and painless on you. Treat yourself to a massage to get those neck and back muscles to relax. (speaking from experience). 
Jack
Sunnyvale


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (Turbocrazy)*

The entire trunk lid is plastic, and it looks like yours is cracked up. You're gonna need a whole new trunk lid and a roof alignment at a minimum. I predict $4000 in damage from what I see. Keep us posted.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*

Sorry about the car. At least you're okay. I don't envy the repair process though.
Do what you need to do to keep your spirits up!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (liquid stereo)*

Seriously, I hope you are okay. Physically and emotionally. Fortunately you didn't have your top down. At the rate that the wreck was, it could have been worse!
Keep us posted on the claim and repair process. I am predicting it will be more than $5K.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*

Sorry about your car. Make sure you insist that a VW Eos technician 
(i.e., a trained roof guy) does the final checkout.
Oh, and you are neither the first, nor the last Eos to get in an accident. IIRC, there were a bunch of pictures posted a few months ago of an Eos that got smacked in Europe.
But, if it's any consolation, I think you are the first in North America


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (owr084)*


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (just-jean)*

Ha!
Okay, I'll take it: "First In North America."
Well, got car towed (trunk wouldn't latch, didn't want to drive) into a bodyshop recommended by my local VW dealer.
















Very personable, concerned staff at bodyshop, so far I feel okay.
They are at least aware the Eos exists and it is an intricate car.
I had stopped by another bodyshop where I always see German cars (VW, Porsche, Mercedes) and they said, "A VW what??"
Given that, I feel okay with the place doing the work.
Estimate with be within the next couple days.
I'll keep you posted with the total. Want to start a pool?
I am in a (blech!!) Ford Tarus for the meantime. I DO NOT care for the cars Enterprise has to offer. I'll be swapping tomorrow. ANYTHING is better than that car...it has a CASSETTE DECK in it!
Back to the accident.
Seems I have whiplash. Went to doctor because my neck and back grew more and more tense while we waited (an hour and a half!) for the police to come to write a report.
I felt like the typical schmuck who screams "whiplash" at a minor hit...but I *am* in pain. I'll need a few days off from work.
Lord knows I won't be taking any scenic drives in my Taurus during that time.
More to come...

_Modified by SheilaEOS at 8:49 PM 4-18-2007_


_Modified by SheilaEOS at 8:50 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*

Not the first to be rear ended in NAR http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3067064
But I think the first to suffer enough damage the integrity of the roof mechanism may be in question.
Really sorry to hear about your mishap, I hope it all works out fine in the end.
Kevin


----------



## de7158 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (just4fun)*

Think this one was the crash in Germany .
http://de.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/tmbenny/album
Hope all's well with you.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*

Hi Shelia:
Really sorry to hear about your accident - hope you are OK.
My guess is that VW of America would probably be interested in following the progress of the repair - if you give VW Customer Care a phone call, they might be able to put you in touch with someone from tech support who could advise you.
Just a thought for you, based on my own experience having my VW repaired following an accident: Take the car to your VW dealer, and have them write up a work order to repair it. Chances are that they will sublet the repair work out to a body shop that they use, but if the main work order (the one that you sign) is with your VW dealer, then you will have full new car warranty coverage on all the repairs, and you will only have one point of contact for the repair - your VW dealer. The great advantage of this is that if any follow-up attention is required later on, you won't get referred back and forth between the dealer and the body shop - you just take the car to the dealer and say "Hey, it's your problem."
Plus, of course, your dealer can contact VW of America tech support with any questions they may have... something that the body shop can't do if you contract with them directly.
Michael


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? - Repairs*

Matthew, is the accident attributable to someone else's insurance?
When my wife's Golf was seriously smashed on a motorway, I employed a vehicle engineer to do an inspection prior to collection from the body shop. Made a big thing about not accepting it until he says its ok.
Upshot was that the repair was near perfect. When the engineer went to inspect it, he said the people who worked on it came out to watch (nervously) and said it was like waiting on an exam result. The sprayer confessed that he actually sprayed a couple of old doors 'just to get his eye in' before working on our Golf.
It cost me £160 ($320) but well worth it, plus I will be claiming it back from the other cars insurers. It gave us peace of mind to drive it again and I think, given the amount of moving parts etc. at the back of an Eos, someone spending 4 hours checking the car over is far more than you are I would be able to do. In the long run it might prevent return trips for alignment etc.


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*






























Your poor baby!








I certainly hope that your injuries heal very quickly and are minor. 
I hope your Eos gets completely repaired like new, and is back in your hands VERY soon.
Please let us know how the process goes. It's something nobody wants to think about, but damage of our babies will happen.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Shelia:
Just a thought for you, based on my own experience having my VW repaired following an accident: Take the car to your VW dealer, 
The great advantage of this is that if any follow-up attention is required later on, you won't get referred back and forth between the dealer and the body shop - you just take the car to the dealer and say "Hey, it's your problem."


I whole heartedly agree. I would definitely go with your VW dealer. Having been through 9K of damage, to a 3 month old Jetta, I can feel your pain (orf the emotional sort anyway), and I hope your whiplash is minor. Been rear ended twice (also in said Jetta) and I am knocking on wood right now that I was not injured in any of the 3 accidents.








Another thought may be to ask the insurer to cover any loss of value to the vehicle even after it is repaired. Seems Carfax has gone astray of it's goal to help the consumer and is now used as an excuse for dealers to knock big $$ of your trade in value. I don't know how you would come to a figure on this, but perhaps your dealer could also assist.
Best of luck


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_Ha!

I felt like the typical schmuck who screams "whiplash" at a minor hit...but I *am* in pain. I'll need a few days off from work.


A couple of years ago some lady t-boned my then nearly new Crossfire ( running a stop sign nevertheless!) and I had problems with whiplash for quite some time after to the point where I had to go to rehab therapy to get it worked out again.
I felt silly as well but you cannot underestimate the force your body gets exposed to. My car had to be towed also since I couldn't even open the drivers door.
I had side airbags and they didn't even deploy.
Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (chocoholic_too)*

I had a little fender-bender a couple of years ago - I kind of T-boned a small Japanese import. Broke the licence plate frame on the front of my VW, and scuffed the paint on the bumper. Caused $4,000 damage to the Honda, including ripping the rear wheel right off the car... they had to tow it away on a flatbed.








Anyway, I took my car to the VW dealer and they fixed it up good as new.
Michael
*Whoops...*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (PanEuropean)*

By the way - when I went to pick up my car from the body shop after it had been repaired, I saw this licence plate (below) on the body shop Manager's car - I guess my VW dealer picked a good body shop.








*What you want to see at the body shop...*


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

If you are in pain go to the doctor and get a referal fro a theraputic (therapy) massage(s). I've been rear ended 3 times (all their fault) and thate same thing has happened to me. I also play hockey and get banded up. My Chiropractor loves me. A massage should help ease the tension and help start the healing. The massage therapist should be familiar wth the accident and how to deal with this type of situation. 
Jack


----------



## ryanorion16 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*

be glad you had the top up!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (PanEuropean)*

Michael
No picture of the victim...
-M


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

You seem to have a good attitude about it. Keep up the positive energy!
Somone backed into the front of my Eos and did almost $3,000 worth of damage before the car was three months old. I created a whole post about it (not sure how to link up to it.) Luckily, everything went smoothly and my fears of having to wait months for parts did not become reality. It took only a few days to get the parts. Once the VW bodyshop started the repairs they had it fixed in a day. I'm sure yours will take longer, but keep your head up. Good luck!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (jnhashmi)*

Mathew
Sorry to hear about the accident.. Hope you make a quick recovery...
-Mark


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks for eveyone's concern and well-wishes.
Not much to report so far.
Estimate will be worked up on car sometime next week.
In the meantime, I went back to Enterprise and got rid of the Dirty-and-smells-like-wet-dog-and-has-a-cassette-tape-player Taurus and got into a farily basic Jetta.
Not a bad little car. _*Kinda*_ feels like my Eos...at least much more so than the Taurus did.
More later...


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*

Well...
The latest news is: "The Repair Manuals are not in our databases because your car is so new." from both the Body Shop and the Insurance Adjustor.
They have worked together to identify what needs to be repaired / replaced, but they can't write up a formal estimate until they get the official info from The Repair Manual.
Whatever.
I reiterated that I don't care how long it takes. Do it. Do it right. And I don't want to see the car until it's done.
Since having the rental Jetta for the past few days, I am REALLY appreciative of my 2.0 turbo and DSG...two things the Jetta most certainly does not have.
More later...if / when there is more.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (SheilaEOS)*

Careful with your rental... wifey trashed her engine (drove into a puddle). Her G6 was so new, the shop could not get a new engine (or so they said). 
45 days later it was done BUT the rental was only covered for 30 days/$900. We never read the fine print and owed $50 for the car repair and $500 for the rental! Just a heads up.
Greg


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_Careful with your rental... wifey trashed her engine (drove into a puddle). Her G6 was so new, the shop could not get a new engine (or so they said). 
45 days later it was done BUT the rental was only covered for 30 days/$900. We never read the fine print and owed $50 for the car repair and $500 for the rental! Just a heads up.
Greg

not to hijack your wreck but yes this is true.....another alternative is find a friend/relative that wants to "rent" their spare car.....insurance companies will pay as long as you write up a reciept and make a copy of the payment check---indicate that the car is for your use and responsibility during the time period.....i'm sure your family would rather have the $1000 ----they might even take you out to dinner ---OH NO!! they cant--- that would be a kick back








just ask the insurance company first if there is a restriction on who you can rent from.....


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_Careful with your rental... 
We never read the fine print and owed $50 for the car repair and $500 for the rental! Just a heads up.
Greg

Yep, had a $600 rental car tab for my Jetta wreck. kind of puts the $500 deductible into perspective (and that was after negotiating with the VW shop to cover 10 days of it). The insurance policies are usually pretty specific about rental car coverage. I would definitely check your terms and I wouldn't sign anything with the at faults company until you know this will be covered as well.
Hope your neck is feeling better at least.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 1st Wrecked Eos? Do I win? (jgermuga)*

Matthew
I hate to seem like a vulture, but it looks like you are going to need at least one new rear outer light cluster, Can you try to get the old one as I'm trying to see if there's a way to fix the side marker LED to a Eurospec Cherry rear.
-Mark


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

As far as your rental goes the cost should be covered by the person who hit you or their insurer until your Eos is ready for fixed. You may want to double check with them and verify how they handle that. They may set up the rental with the rental company. If they won't cooperate you may ask your insurance person to intervene. 
Andy


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*

Earlier this week, my friend got hit in the rear/side of an elderly man going throught a red light. He ended up going to the emergency room the next day with a sore neck and has a cracked vertabrae. I told him to take the car to the dealer and they said it could take up to 90 days for repairs due to availability of parts. He is concerned that he's only allowed 30 days for the rental. They dealer did not give an estimate as of yet. He had to get an attorney since the officer screwed up the police report, saying it was a head on collision and the old man at fault does not remember having an accident. He also noted that the roof is out of alignment.



















_Modified by flheat at 12:41 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (flheat)*

I also found out he had the top down when he got hit, he was able to put it up, but it does not completely close, so the alignment is off. He said the guy was going about 45 and never hit the brakes, so I think the car held up pretty well.


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

So sorry, fl heat about your friend! BUT in the accident department, one sold at my dealership was pretty close to totalled about a month after the owner bought it. I saw it at Aristocrat VW--it was a mess. I'll get an update!


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (muggo11)*

Heh, I just moved up from Miami, thought dangerous old people weren't an issue here like they are in SoFla.
You friend is going to have to really make sure he follows up on this and doesn't let it go. Sloppy police officer and old man who is out of it... doesn't look good at all.


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

Another update of nothingness.
It's been about 3 weeks since the accident and I am still without my Eos.
Big part of the delay is the supplier of the rear decklid: I need a new one and the bodyshop has no ETA of when they will be able to get one.
In the meantime, my car is/was at the VW dealer to have the hydraulics-n-stuff (this is why I am not a mechanic...don't know what to call it) of the top inspected and disconnected to allow the body shop to do their thing if and when a decklid arrives. The hydraulics-n-stuff live in the trunk, at the very edge...kinda where your knees would be if you were standing there with the trunk open. And of course where the bulk of the damage is on my car.
Since I am convinced I am not getting my car back anytime soon, I told the insurance I guy I thought it appropriate I be switched from my rental Jetta to a convertible. Long, frustrating story short, he kept pushing for me to stay with a rental from Enterprise (a company who apparently does not believe in offering convertibles of any sort) and got authorization for me to be upgraded to a Luxury car. Let that read: gas-guzzling boat...with leather. I sorta appreaciated the thought, but was left with choosing which Cadillac I wanted: CTS, DTS, SRX. I opted CTS because it was the least boat-like. None available, they'd call when they got one in. 2 days pass. Nothing. Went in today, griped a little and drove away in a SRX. An SRX with a malfunctioning tailgate...it'll only open when the ingnition is ON! 
Please allow me to reiterate: I DO NOT like the cars Enterprise has to offer! Whether for options (or lack thereof) or for mechanical failure (of which I have experienced several from Enterprise.)
I am going back in tomorrow to get a car that works and one I can live with for the next (insert random number here) weeks.
Additionally, my back has decided it wants to lock-up in the morning and my neck wants to tense as the day goes on.
I refilled my perscriptions and got a referral for physical therapy.
Dammit...I was just trying to go to work like a responsible adult the moring I was hit by the woman (just a fact) on her cell phone!
Just a little frustrated by it all...and it ain't over yet.


_Modified by SheilaEOS at 4:05 AM 5-11-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

Matt
Sorry to hear this is panning out this way.. Did you get my IM ?
-Mark


----------



## jlvphd (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ist Wrecked Eos*

So sorry to hear about your wreck. I get frustrated whether is it a man or woman on the cell phone. When my former car (BMW conv.) was rear-ended, I stood my ground with the person who caused the wreck's insurance company. I called and told them it was not my fualt that I was reared ended and that I expected to be in a car of like similarity. I called several times in a row and finally got a car. I love my EOS and can't begin to imagine what you are going through. Hang in there!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Ist Wrecked Eos (jlvphd)*

Janie
Welcome to the forum.. How long have you had your EOS..
-M


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (flheat)*

Now I know why the Eos' insurance is expensive. The inital estimate on my friends Eos is $10,000 if they don't have to replace the roof system. There is a crack in the fiberglass roof and they still don't know how to handle that.










_Modified by flheat at 8:45 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (flheat)*

My insurance only went up $37 over 6 months when I replaced my used 350Z. Maybe they don't know it's pricey to fix yet.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_
Dammit...I was just trying to go to work like a responsible adult the moring I was hit by the woman (just a fact) on her cell phone!
...
Just a little frustrated by it all...and it ain't over yet.


Yes, I would be frustrated too. Recently, MD decided it was a good idea to ban smoking in resturants statewide. 
Go figure. At least people had a choice to simply not visit and establishment if they did not want to be around second hand smoke. But what about people who do not want to be around second hand drivers? What choice do we have? Stay in your house?
With the litigation happy attitude our society has developed, I am truly surprised there is no handsfree-law country wide.
And to top it all off, you have to fight with the insurance company just to get decent backup transporation.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
With the litigation happy attitude our society has developed, I am truly surprised there is no handsfree-law country wide.


I read a recent study that showed the level of driver distraction was the same while talking on a cell phone and trying to drive, handsfree or not. Handsfree does have the advantage of allowing both hands on the steering wheel.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I won't argue on the cell phone thing, but wouldn't that also mean you shouldn't talk to anyone in a car? I think a handsfree kit (not just a headset) would be equal to having a person sitting next to you, but no one bans talking passengers.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I won't argue on the cell phone thing, but wouldn't that also mean you shouldn't talk to anyone in a car? I think a handsfree kit (not just a headset) would be equal to having a person sitting next to you, but no one bans talking passengers.

Interesting I would agree. Having used a b/t headset for about a year and now switched to full handsfree rig I would say I much less distracted with the full handsfree system. It is exactly like talking to a passanger, something happens on the road you instantly switch from the call to the road, where as I did find myself distracted with the ear piece. Maybe it's just that we've all got used to talking to other occupants before we had cell phones so we are 'trained' on how to deal with that...


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
I read a recent study that showed the level of driver distraction was the same while talking on a cell phone and trying to drive, handsfree or not. Handsfree does have the advantage of allowing both hands on the steering wheel.

May be true, but I witnessed a woman trying to Navigate a Lincoln Navigator (like that pun) around a crowded parking lot while talking on the phone. Within 30 seconds she had 3 impatient parkers honking their horn. Not to mention this was also in a high pedestrian traffic area where even a low speed collision could do some serious injury.
So even the simple mechanics of turning the wheel are not well suited to using one hand. Add to this the inevitable fumbling through the pocket/backpack/purse/etc when the phone rings, or trying to dial someone's number...
So while talking may still prevent 100% focus on driving, handsfree still has some compelling advantages.


_Modified by jgermuga at 2:52 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_I won't argue on the cell phone thing, but wouldn't that also mean you shouldn't talk to anyone in a car? I think a handsfree kit (not just a headset) would be equal to having a person sitting next to you, but no one bans talking passengers.

The company I work for is currently reviewing cell phone use while driving. We currently equip all company vehicles with hands free kits, or order new vehicles with blue tooth capability. There is a possibilty they may ban cell phone use while driving.
Safety experts have been consulted as part of the review. (I know; having "experts" involved scares the heck out of me too)
Here's a couple thoughts to ponder.
1. The safety consultants claim that eating while driving is the #1 driver distraction. Cell phones came in #2, or #3.(I can't remember which)
2. The reason talking on a cell phone (even with hands free) is considered more distracting than talking to a passenger is because the passenger can read your body langauge, and is at least somewhat aware of the "environment" the driver is experiencing. So if the driver is trying to negotiate a left hand turn at a very busy intersection, and stops talking mid sentence, the passenger can understand the interuption in conversation. Under the same circumstance, the person on the other other end of a cell phone conversation doesn't know what is happening, and probably starts repeating "hello, are you still there?" over and over, thinking the signal has been dropped. 
Talking on the cell phone has a tendancy to require the driver to continue to engage the other party to some degree, even at times when 100% of thier attention should be focused on the road.
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 1:06 PM 5-14-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 1:08 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Correlates with my experience*

Cell-phone or not, I for one, cannot drive and talk at the same time. And that includes conversing with a passenger. In the city and on the open highway with rather predictable situations, its fine. But in some mixture of the two... I smell disaster approaching.

_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
I read a recent study that showed the level of driver distraction was the same while talking on a cell phone and trying to drive, handsfree or not. Handsfree does have the advantage of allowing both hands on the steering wheel.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Correlates with my experience (liquid stereo)*

Last week I tried to get around a woman in the left lane going 10 under the speedlimit (because people on cell phone tend to go the same speed as the person in the lane next to them). She had a diet coke in her right hand and holding the steering wheel, left hand with a cigarette between her fingers holding onto her cell phone. I don't care if someone uses a cell phone while driving (I personally don't because I completely zone out--I have missed exits and gone to the wrong place), but my biggest pet peeve is someone going slow in the left lane on a cell phone. If you have to take a call get out of the left lane, I don't think that's too much to ask.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Correlates with my experience (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Cell-phone or not, I for one, cannot drive and talk at the same time. And that includes conversing with a passenger. In the city and on the open highway with rather predictable situations, its fine. But in some mixture of the two... I smell disaster approaching.

I agree... some people are better at it, but it still affects your drving. Remember when we were kids, and dad would tell us to shut up if we got too noisey in the car? Same thing....


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Correlates with my experience (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Last week I tried to get around a woman in the left lane going 10 under the speedlimit (because people on cell phone tend to go the same speed as the person in the lane next to them). She had a diet coke in her right hand and holding the steering wheel, left hand with a cigarette between her fingers holding onto her cell phone. I don't care if someone uses a cell phone while driving (I personally don't because I completely zone out--I have missed exits and gone to the wrong place), but my biggest pet peeve is someone going slow in the left lane on a cell phone. If you have to take a call get out of the left lane, I don't think that's too much to ask.

In general, I think people suck at being responsible on the road. To me, driving while being excessively distracted is as responsible as drunk driving. I don't understand why people task themselves with multitasking while on the road. I just spent the last 3 days drving down northern CA on the 1 freeway. The few times I used my phone for navigation i pulled over. is that so flippin' hard for anybody?


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Correlates with my experience (flheat)*

I agree with you totally ... somebody who takes those foolish risks driving is jeopardizing MY life and limbs, never my their own. Get them off the road!


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

Nothing to report, other than I am now driving a CTS.
No quite as much fun as I thought it'd be.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_...The reason talking on a cell phone (even with hands free) is considered more distracting than talking to a passenger is because the passenger can read your body language, and is at least somewhat aware of the "environment" the driver is experiencing. So if the driver is trying to negotiate a left hand turn at a very busy intersection, and stops talking mid sentence, the passenger can understand the interruption in conversation. Under the same circumstance, the person on the other other end of a cell phone conversation doesn't know what is happening, and probably starts repeating "hello, are you still there?" over and over, thinking the signal has been dropped. 
Talking on the cell phone has a tendency to require the driver to continue to engage the other party to some degree, even at times when 100% of their attention should be focused on the road.

A good point.
I have noticed over the past couple of years that just about all of the major oil companies now forbid employees from either talking on a phone (handsfree or not) or using a two-way radio in a vehicle while the vehicle is in motion. The major oil companies - most especially the exploration and production divisions - tend to be the leaders in safety practices, and I expect we will see these policies starting to be adopted by other companies as well.
In Switzerland, if you have an accident, the police will check your phone company call logs to find out if you were using the mobile phone at the time the accident took place. If you were, it is probable that you will be allocated a portion of the blame for the accident, unless it can be proven that the phone had no influence at all (e.g. you were rear-ended while waiting a red light). Because of this, people are starting to simply not answer the phone when they are driving, and if they do, just saying _"I'm in the car, can I call you back" _has become quite an common and fully acceptable statement to the caller.
Michael


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

Good thing I didn't post last night . It woulda just said "Nothing new. Same ol', same ol'."
BUT today I got a call saying a trunklid has been 
found and *should* be on its way. ETA sometime next week.
When it finally does arrive, we're looking at 1-2 weeks to put together and paint the car. There's a light at the end of the tunnel!
Also VW agrees this has taken way too long and will be covering one of my car payments! Yay!
Saw this young lady driving on my way to work. I wonder if she got hit by the same person I did? Hmph! At least she can still drive hers.









More later...


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

Good News Finally Sheila,
Bet you will start counting the hours ... and glad to see you have kept your sense of humor! Cheers!
_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_
There's a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (ravennarocket)*

Hah hah!
Yeah. Just the kind of person I am.
Sure, this has been frustrating, but if there isn't a decklid available, there just isn't a decklid available. "Can't Get Blood From A Turnip" kind of thing. http://www.bartleby.com/59/3/youcantsquee.html
Heck, there are people out there with NO car...at least I have one and it's coming back...someday.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Good luck Sh-EOS-ilia, keeps us posted. I hoe in a couple of weeks you are already forgetting about this incidient and driving your Eos.... 
lest us know how the paint job works out for you... we've had some folks here with paint issues debating to do a repaint...


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

Just wanted to check in with you guys...and gals.
Still don't have my car back. Still putzing around in a CTS.
BUT!!
The decklid did (finally) arrive to the bodyshop and the wheels are in motion. Umm, not really. Bad pun. The work has begun.
Still looks like another 1-2 weeks before she is all put back together.
Though it woulda been more fun in the Eos, I've been to Reno twice since having the rental car and have gone for other extended drives to nowhere in particular.
At least all the miles are being piled onto the Enterprise car and not mine. That's about the only bright spot I can find in all of this.
Otherwise, I'm just sittin' and waitin' for The Call to come someday saying Sheila is ready to be taken back home.
Until then...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

i'm kinda sharing yoru pain... My eos was first int he shop for near a week getting the stere installed... ok... not exactly hit and run, but it was away frommy grubby hands.. and then on my way home the trunk lock motor failed and I left it at the dealer thinking the part would be availabl ein a couple of days.. unfortunately theyhave been delivering the parts to the VW dealer piecemeal so its a day by day wait!! so yet another week without my eos... yet... so close...


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_Now I know why the Eos' insurance is expensive. The inital estimate on my friends Eos is $10,000 if they don't have to replace the roof system. There is a crack in the fiberglass roof and they still don't know how to handle that.









_Modified by flheat at 8:45 AM 5-14-2007_

Well my friend is at his wit's end. The VW dealer he took it to subcontractor to the work to an outside bodyshop who apparently did not realize it was a "convertible" and after starting had to return it to the dealer beause they did not know how to deal with the roof. The dealer sent it to another VW dealer to work on since they don't have an Eos expert. The new dealership has sat on it and just ordered parts. The 2nd dealer said the hydraulic cyclinders were damaged and the estimate of 10K may be in jeapordy. Meanwhile his insurance company is getting mad because the initial estimate was 4K and then went up to 10K and now may go up again. His 30 day rental has run out and neither dealer will offer a car. He has no idea at this point when his car will be ready. I told him to contact VW but I don't think he went to the right area. I would think VW would do something since he has bought a 01 passat (25K), 03 touareg (40K), 04 touareg (50K), 06 passat (38K) and now a (38K) eos.


_Modified by flheat at 3:02 PM 6-9-2007_


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (flheat)*

Oh shoot (was going to say worse). I think if somebody rear ends me, I'll put handcuffs on the driver and threaten them with extreme bodily harm until he/she agrees to pay damages so insurance company doesn't get me!


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Went for a visit yesterday*

Stopped by to see Sheila.
Kinda sad...see below.
Well, the good news is the decklid arrived stateside and it along with other various pieces of sheetmetal were stacked next to her waiting to be fitted and installed.
After that it'll be off to paint and the the final test...drumroll...will be to make sure the Top does what it's supposed to do.
Assuming no snags or surprises, Sheila should be ready to take home late next week.
More later...
*http://youtube.com/watch?v=FFTC8twkERA*


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Went for a visit yesterday (SheilaEOS)*

She still looks good to me .... just needs to pull her underwear up a bit, and she'll be a respectable lady again and hopefully just as good as new! Good luck and hope all goes well.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Went for a visit yesterday (ravennarocket)*

Can't have nothing nice for other people.


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*There's a light at the end of the tunnel!*

Well, got a call from Will "The Body Shop Guy" and as of last Tuesday (give or take...it's all been a blur) the sheetmetal had been fitted to "Sheila" and she was soon to be sent to Paint.
Turns out there was an alignment issue with the decklid and hinges (both hinges were bent and needed to be replaced.)
I'll check in with him on Monday or Tuesday to get the latest of what has transpired since since we last spoke.
He said Sheila could be ready sometime next week...barring any last-minute suprises!!
As of June 18th...it's been two months since the accident.
In the meantime I FINALLY got rid of the Caddy-Lack. CTS in general has potential to be a fun car...this Enterprise-issue version was not.








And got into a Crossfire...for about 12 hours.
















That car and I were not a match, so I am now in a Mustang. Eh, not a bad car.
















Ahhh, transitioning back to convertibledom and awaiting Sheila!!
This could be my last weekend with a rental, so I feel obligated to take a drive...somewhere. Either Lake Tahoe or down throught Central Valley, cut over to The James Dean Memorial (where he wrecked) and back up Pacific Coast Highway.
At work today, so will just see how I'm feeling tomorrow when I turn the key.
Also, got a voicemail from the Insurance Guy who is handling the medical/injury portion of my claim "just to see how I was doing and if I was ready to settle." Ironically, I got the call the day after I had a flair-up of my back and ended up at the Doctor's office. Back was doing "ok" for awhile and now is acting up. "Unstable" is the word I have chosen to describe my back. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif A polite "No. No I'm not (ready to settle.)" was my reply.
Back to Will The Body Shop Guy. He's ballparking the repairs (including trips back and forth to the dealer to have the Eos Tech disassemble and ulitmately reassemble the Room system) to be around $9,000. Not including two-plus months of car rental.
Woah. Glad I didn't hit me!!
More later...


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow... Mustang over Crossfire? Given the characteristics of the EOS, I'd have pegged the preference to go the other way. 
Was it an interior space issue? Your insights might be interesting for those who are cross-shopping.


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Funmobile)*

Part of the reason was space issue. For me, my stuff and the people I couldn't give a ride to...because of it being a 2-seater.
Plus that particular Crossfire had been rode hard and put away wet.
Gouges out of 3 of the tire sidewalls and a a top that worked successfully %50 of the time.
Crossfire is a potentially fun car...just not that particualr one.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_
Crossfire is a potentially fun car...just not that particualr one.

Besides my Eos 3.2 I own an '04 Crossfire Coupe and I can tell you it's definitely a fun car, especially with the manual transmission.
I was actually in a very similar position as yours when my Crossfire was about 8 months old. I got T-boned in the drivers side by a lady who ran a stop sign. The car was also a brand new model at that time and it took them 74 days to get it back to me! Between having trouble getting the new parts in a timely manner and the insurance company wanting them to reuse the old parts and only let them order the new parts after they had put the old ones in and told them they weren't working, it was quite a nightmare!
So hang in there, I feel for ya!


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

Thanks for your encouragement. Just taking all this one day/week/month at a time.
As far as the Corssfire. I think it would be a blast with a manual. It was more so the one I had was abused before it got to me.
Plus the convertible top design/operation was a big headache.
I'm glad you are enjoying yours.
It's just another reminder to NEVER buy a Previous Rental used car.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (flheat)*









The estimate on my friend's Eos is now $15,000 (I have no idea how the insurance company is allowing this to happen; however, had they known initially, they would have totalled the car). They are giving no date when parts may come in, but it sounds like they are replacing the roof.


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Monday!! (fingers crossed)*

Technically, I think Sheila is all done and ready to be picked up!!
I got a call Thursday afternoon from Will at the Body Shop. He said all that was left was to put on some final trim pieces and get Sheila detailed and she'd be ready for me to pick her up on Friday afternoon.
However...I had to work this past Friday afternoon into the evening and there wasn't time for me to pick up Sheila on the way to work. So we decided I'd get her on Monday.
That's fine by me. I'm off Monday and therefore won't feel like I'm in a hurry to give the official Thumbs Up on the repairs. Plus I'll have to retun the rental car...which is now a Solara.








The Mustang blew a speaker and listening to music became ANNOYING behind the resultant rattle.
One-word summation of the Solara...SMOOTH!! Definitely a change from the Mustang.
I'll check in with you guys on Monday and let you know how Sheila is.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Before you turn in your rental and sign any paperwork, make sure the roof operates without any problems. Then do a water test to check for leaks...


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*

Good idea! Thanks...








I didn't think about doing a water test!!
I won't give up the rental until all is well.
Thanks again!!


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

Good advice on the water test ..... may also need to Krytox the seals if it is a new roof and rubber is stiff. Good luck to you on Monday! Cheers!


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Hope all is well and you find having been through 6 (or was it more) different rental models, you will be even more convinced that the EOS is a truely unique and satisfying ride.


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

Heh heh, yes...after driving 7 rental cars (3 of which were convertibles) the Eos is hands down the most satisfying. I just wish I had one parked outside waiting for me as I am typing this.
Quick update:
All was looking good for me to get my car back yesterday, but a couple things happened. Will The Body Shop Guy noticed a couple flaws in the paint on the bumper and ordered it to be repainted. After that was done, he ran a wind test and a water test...and guess which one failed? Water was getting into the trunk from the bottom of the rear window though the seal. Off to the dealer Sheila went in hopes of getting her watertight again.
Then along came the 4th of July...so we are looking at this Thursday or Friday as (yet another) possible delivery date for Sheila to come back home!
I really can't be upset about all this. I am glad the body shop is being so thorough and I'd rather have them find any problems while the car is still there...rather than me finding them on my own...or possibly not at all.
In the meantime, I have some numbers for you as of July 2. These aren't quite final, as a little more work is needed, but here we go:
Rental car: $3253.14
Body Shop (parts): $3521.99
Body Shop (labor): $4852.65
Body Shop (sublet, misc., tax): $2042.51
Grand total (not including medical claim) for rear-ending an Eos at a stoplight...
$13,670.29

Woah...


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_Grand total (not including medical claim) for rear-ending an Eos at a stoplight...
$13,670.29

Woah...


Yikes!! That's on a car w/o PDC, right? I wonder how much more it wold have been w/PDC!!


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*False Alarm*

Got a message from Will The Body Shop Guy this past Thursday. He said Sheila was ready and I could pick her up Friday.
I called Friday morning to confirm and all was well.
Got there about 12:30p. Sheila was pulled up front...shiny and beautiful! And still smelled new inside!!
I walked around her a few times. Looking good.
Opened trunk. Smooth. Closed trunk...a piece fell off.
That's not good.
The cover for the trunk latch housing wouldn't stay attached.
Closer inspection turned up two paint flaws: one on the right quater panel, the other on the lip of the decklid. Kinda looked like little dust bunnies landed on the paint and dried there.
Not the end of the world on any acount.
If those are the worst things to have at the end of this ordeal...then I think that's pretty good.
Body Shop understood those problems needed to be addressed and should have Sheila ready for me on Monday.
So close.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: False Alarm (SheilaEOS)*

Matt
Given that all of the atenas for the EOS are mounted in the trunk lid I would carefully check that COMPASS, NAV, RADIO (FM/AM) and SAT are all working as expected...

-M


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (flheat)*










My friend just got his eos back after 71 days and the bill should be just under $15000. I did not get a chance to see it yet as I had to leave town, but he has noticed a lot of rattles in the back.


_Modified by flheat at 4:14 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: False Alarm (SheilaEOS)*

any last update Sheila? I'm anxious to know how huge the bills will be if ours ever does get hit... :-(


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Fifth time's a charm?*

I've lost count how many times I've gotten the call that my car is "all done and ready to be picked up."
Sheila is still in the shop. Will try again this Th or Fr (the 13th!) to pick her up for good.
I stopped by this past Tu (7/10) thinking she was ready to go.
The trunk problem had been fixed. Yay!
The two paint flaws had been fixed. Yay!
All was looking good...THEN I noticed "it."
Fit problem where the bumper cover meets the quarter panel. I could see the tabs of the bumper cover through the gap where the bumper cover meets the quarter panel. Grrrr!
The same area on the right side was tight...so there was an obvious difference of fit between the left and right side.
To be honest, it's probably a question of a couple milimeters...but definitely noticable. Had I driven it home that day, my eyes would forever be drawn to that spot everytime I walked up to the car...reminding me of all the repairs that have been done on her. The car was less than 2 months old when it got it...it should come out of the body shop looking that way.
Will The Body Shop Guy agreed the fit was off.
Interesting note, Will said the only fix to the alignment issue is to replace the entire bumper cover!! Due to the design of the cover, there is no adjustment that can me made! Very strange. He said that older (i.e. a couple years) VW bumper covers can be adjusted as there is some play in the fit. However, there is no room for adjustment of the Eos'. It's all or nothing. 
So, a new bumper cover was ordered. Will be painted and fit to Sheila and she should be ready to come home with me by Friday.
Fingers crossed...


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Friday the 13th! A very good day!!*

She’s baaaaa-aaaack!
I picked up Sheila today!!
All looked well!!
I did a thorough once-over…more like a four-or-five-time-over.
Everything seemed to be as it should. Looked like the day I drove her home from the Dealership.
It’s been a long wait.
I don’t have any updated totals since my post from July 3rd.
It’s a possibility the body shop “ate” the cost for fixing the alignment problem of the bumper cover. All I know is the total amount on the body shop paper work was the same is it was the other day.
Recap:
Days in shop: 87
Rental car: $3648.68
Number of rental cars: 7
Body Shop (parts): $3521.99
Body Shop (labor): $4852.65 
Body Shop (sublet, misc., tax): $2042.51
Grand Total: $14065.83
Implied lesson: Don’t rear-end another Eos!
It’s so good to have her back!
Thanks to everyone for your concern and well-wishes along the way.
All the best…


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

Something beyond "congrats" is clearly in order!! My goodness!! I'm glad you've got your Sheila back!


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Friday the 13th! A very good day!! (SheilaEOS)*

Hooray for you!!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Friday the 13th! A very good day!! (SheilaEOS)*

My friend got back his "repaired" Eos after 71 days and parts and labor will run over $14,000 for his rear-end. The roof opened while at the shop however, everytime he has tried since, it stops half way, so it is back to the dealer. Yes, a rear-end accident on the Eos is probably 3-4 times as expensive as a regular car.


----------

